# Small Metal Barn Ideas Needed



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I had two metal Barns which worked very well, they were custom made to my design. 

That one looks as if it would work well for you. Plenty of storage room amd easy to make a a standing area for tacking which the farrier can also use. 

I would have one end filled in. 

I also had large windows built in the outside with a door that could be closed and clear Perspex in parts of the roof for better natural light. 

The spaces between the uprights in the barn you posted seem very close together the ones I had were 15 feet apart so stables were 15' x 12' 
Find out what the spacing is between them and the spacing across the front between the pillars. Then designs can be made.


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thats huge deff can downsize. Half that size should be suitable for the horses and farrier ect. Thats alot of money in my opinion for something of that build. I agree with Fox. If you just had a back wall that would be alot more favorable. Also could be used for some storage on one side but i guessing you already have that.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

That's huge. If you wanted small a 10ft by 20ft would work fine for 2 horses. 

My barn has 2 12ft by 12ft stalls and a feed room. For 4 horses. This means 2 horses get tied in the aisle during bad weather.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

That size and style of barn should be able to fit all your needs now and in the future. 

I'm also in 'Bama and have been in many different types of barns over the years. The one I have now is inside the pasture, and each stall has two doors so no-one gets trapped. 

With the style you are looking at, IMO the best set up would be to have it built where one of the sides in in the pasture, and the center isle and other side is outside of the pasture. 

Divide the one in the pasture in half (doesn't have to be even) with a door in each end and one in the middle so you can close them up if you need to, but they can freely go in and out the rest of the time. Then along the aisle side add another door for each stall. 

Since it is more often hot then cold here, my stalls only have solid walls halfway up, the rest is just a few 2x4 spaced about a foot apart. This keeps it cool most of the year. 


You should be able to fit your horse trailer (if you have one) in the center isle, and the other side can be used for a groom/wash/farrier spot plus a tack/feed room and even space for hay.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

PS- the leg spacing on metal buildings is about 5 foot


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd look into something more like this:









or this:









If you don't need a tack/feed area, you can get something like this:









You can place them so that they block the wind from the north or which ever way your storms usually come in. You can either divide them and make your own stalls or just put a panel in between to stop and fussing over food. You can put a door on them if you want to close them in totally or you can just put a panel with a gate across the front of each stall area. Much less expensive than a barn and the horses like them just as well. This happens to be an OK company, but I'm sure you can find something similar where you are.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So, I'll be the naysayer on these....
I was good with the idea till I read "stalls"....
Metal sheds used as a "barn" with enclosed stalls to me is so much work to make the walls horse-leg safe, it _isn't_ worth the effort, nor expense you're going to incur..
You need to line the sides/back at least 4' high with plywood, or planks so a errant leg not be de-gloved, popped through a very thin layer of sheet metal.
Any trees anywhere in the vicinity that a branch could hit and pierce the roof or sides really easy...standard thickness is *not* thick or strong.
Deafening in sound if you plan on spending any time in it during summer thunderstorms...needs a roof insulation kit and it *is* hot under that metal roof...
Yes, I have a pole barn with metal roof and speak from experience...I also have 10' rafter height, that is how high my side walls of my barn are plus a roof designed to escape heat.
Upright studs on this metal structure are also at weird spacing...5' makes making stalls a lot more difficult. Plywood is either 4' or 8' dimensions.
These do work and many people have them but I see how much real work and money you are going to truly need to invest that is going to add up in a serious hurry...hundreds just on plywood alone, forget studs needing to be made, walls for a storage areas... 
I like better what Dreamcatcher showed, but they still have a lot of room for safety improvements for the horses legs specifically.
I like the idea of these metal buildings as just a shelter from weather but _*not *_as a barn with stalls...

If me, for near the same invested you can get a 10'x34' board and batten run-in shed structure...
So many configurations you can do with a building of this size to make storage, stalls and you have a immediate ready to use structure that is strong, horse safe.
I just see a lot more already done so you could concentrate on the special features you are thinking about.
I found them here.. _https://www.alansfactoryoutlet.com/horse-run-in-shed-prices_
They deliver to your area for a fee, and right now are year-end specials that could save you some nice money too.
This business also sells Carolina Carports metal structures...some other pricing options for comparison to the place you linked.

Also look at TuffShed structures that can be custom made, designed and erected on your property.
Built with 2x4 wall construction, as much done or as little as you want in any size might be something that could work for you too...combination building/structure and with the way it is made you can make alterations at a later time pretty easily.
They have some nice features to them too...

Whatever you do,_ shop around and compare materials included in base pricing..._
Definitely find someplace local that sells the metal in the thickness you are looking at and at how strong, or not it is to a horse who rubs/scratches against it forget kicks it, rolls in their stall and hits it with their hoof...
Those who have these barns and no injuries are just very lucky...so far, and I hope their luck continues to hold...
Me, I just would not take that chance,* I would not...:|*
Horses many say are looking to injure themselves on something..I prefer to lessen the odds on this type of injury.

Enough to think about...just do that homework before spending those $$ so you are the most satisfied with your choice.
Enjoy that project.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## The Robyn (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for all of the good advice and feedback! One thing I forgot to mention is that we mill our own wood, so that isn't an issue with the cost. I've considered buying a carport and finishing it out in wood, but I'm not sure that's the route I want to go. After some thought, I may end up building a small wood barn instead. I didn't consider the noise factor during storms. My tack/hay shed has a metal roof and it's kind of obnoxious if it rains hard enough.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you can mill your own lumber....then consider a pole barn.
I have one and love the strength of it, the versatility in the structure and making configurations of stall sizes, storage room sizes as I want and need.
Do though if you do a metal roof either insulate or lay thin underlayment board then the metal...wish I had known when I built mine...
I also saw and think this would work for shelter, but not "hot" of enclosed with your warmer/humid summers








This would work for a metal combo..








This is a nice backyard setup that can be done to any number of stalls or easily added on to in the future.








And barns made from recycled pallets I've seen pictures of...they looked sturdy and great protection.


The one thing I think you need to take into great consideration is tornado, hurricane, snow and ice when deciding what to build and what materials to use.
My barn is a pole barn, technically movable according to building code so no land tax on it...if you put electricity inside, water inside they then are permanent and taxed as land improvement...be aware.
Also my barn is not every going anywhere with how it was constructed...built to withstand any hurricane force winds only a tornado would lift it...then again a tornado would lift my concrete/brick home too..:frown_color:
Enjoy the project and pictures please during the building. :smile:
:runninghorse2:...


----------

